# Northern Seminary



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 1, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the Northern Seminary in the Chicago area? From observation, it appears to be sympathetic to the Emerging church and documentary hypothesis (Higher/Source criticism). I have a brother there (an Arminian  ) and a wondering what he is being fed.

I suspect this seminary will not get high marks in the best seminary poll.


----------

